# AT&T UVerse - In those current markets, do they offer FIBER Internet?



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well... my guestimate when U-Verse would make it Illinois... was a bit off (by a few years).

While I have zero intention of getting the U-Verse TV package...

I am curious if the U-Verse areas which are fiber based (Which from my understanding the Chicago Area install is fiber based).

Does this care an option for Fiber based INTERNET service to the home?

The DSL options are limited at my house... just because of the distance to the CO... but I am very curious about fiber options... so I can get rid of Comcast 100% out of my house.


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

Check out the bold section from the press release below...



> January 28, 2008
> Northeastern Illinois residents now have a new and better choice for their television and communications services. AT&T Inc. today announced the launch of AT&T U-verse TV, which strengthens the AT&T Advanced TV portfolio in northeastern Illinois.
> 
> AT&T U-verse offers cutting-edge television and high speed Internet services delivered over the company's upgraded fiber-rich network. The northeastern Illinois launch marks the largest U-verse rollout to date in any AT&T market.
> ...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Just what I was looking for...

Thanks.. (I saw the engadget story, not the full press release)

Can you do me a favor and post a link to where you got the press release from.


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just what I was looking for...
> 
> Thanks.. (I saw the engadget story, not the full press release)
> 
> Can you do me a favor and post a link to where you got the press release from.


No problem at all....

http://www.att.com/gen/press-room?pid=4800&cdvn=news&newsarticleid=25084


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

i hope that makes it to memphis soon... or fios... or somethin... with AT&T DSL the best i can get is 6 down... which isn't terrible... and my only other option for anything faster right now is comcast... and i refuse to give them money... :grin:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Earl, not sure if your question was answered. Except for some fairly new (like 1 or 2 year) subdivisions it's still fiber to the node, not the home, and copper from the Vrad to the home. But unlike DSL service which was using remote terminals for extending DSL service AT&T's been installing more Vrads since since UVerse has an even shorter distance limitation. That's because for DSL they could offer speeds down to 768Kbps but with UVerse video needing much more bandwidth they needed to push the remote terminal/Vrad closer to the home. I don't know if it changed but IIRC in order to get DSL on UVerse you also needed to go with the TV service, but you could then cancel it and keep the DSL service. Don't know if that's changed or not, but how it worked the last time I check.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

They just finished doing the fiber work in our area (at least according to the workers that were here at hour company, running our new fiber line).

I am sure it probably isn't fiber to the house...

But even if it is just to a point closer to my home... and I can go copper from that point... it would be up to par with COMCAST, and better then the DSL offerings right now.


----------



## jacques45 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi Earl,

I'm a current DTV subscriber with the AT&T DSL (3 Mb dry-loop) in Streamwood. Talked to the uverse rep last nite and got some info you may find useful. 

First, at the current time, you cannot get the high-speed Internet without the TV. Supposedly this is due to regulatory concerns. Second, the highest tier (10 Mb) is not available yet, but supposedly be done soon. As opposed to the DSL, thespeds given are guaranteed. 

On the tv side, (of course) their he listings arent as good as D*. Their channel packages are less interesting for what you get with the 200, 300, or 400 sets. But they convinced me to switch since they offered to essentially buy me out of my D* contract.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well if you can't get the connection without TV service...

Does me no good then.... odd that they wouldn't offer the internet service seperatly.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

We have u-verse in our city, I have talked to them about getting internet only and the CSR said to order the internet and TV to one set then after the 30 day free trial cancle the TV and you can keep the internet. Note my neighbor and I have the same Samsung HDTV and he has u-verse, the PQ is not even close to Directv.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

They have signed up a LOT of pepole here and are offering good deals. They are better than our cable co.


----------



## Will Kent (Mar 24, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They just finished doing the fiber work in our area (at least according to the workers that were here at hour company, running our new fiber line).
> 
> I am sure it probably isn't fiber to the house...
> 
> But even if it is just to a point closer to my home... and I can go copper from that point... it would be up to par with COMCAST, and better then the DSL offerings right now.


Just got off phone with AT&T in Plainfield IL and I was able to sign-up for 10mb service for 40.00 / month. Did not need to purchase TV service ....even though they tried many times! Also I was able to shut down my AT&T landline as its not needed for this service. Huge savings for me. Haven't had service installed yet so can't report on quality etc.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Will Kent said:


> Just got off phone with AT&T in Plainfield IL and I was able to sign-up for 10mb service for 40.00 / month. Did not need to purchase TV service ....even though they tried many times! Also I was able to shut down my AT&T landline as its not needed for this service. Huge savings for me. Haven't had service installed yet so can't report on quality etc.


What number did you call... as they still say it is not available to me... (as of about 2 weeks ago)

10mb for $40, would be a $20 savings and a 4mb increase.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that U-Verse is up and running in my neighborhood now. They fiber guys were running the lines a few months back. For us it's definitely not fiber to the house, but it comes really close. I'm not sure how far the break out is, but it could be up to 1/4 mile from my house.

They definitely ran new fiber lines but rather than underground, they used overhead on the power lines.

I'll investigate again. I haven't called, but I did look online and they said clearly that you needed to get TV to get the Internet. I'll also need to find their AUP. Those speeds would be rocking .. and cheaper to boot.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Is there a list somewhere that shows exactly where uverse is available? or any future plans? 

the only thing I can find is where you input your phone #/address and it just tells me that it's not currently available..


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I doubt it .. There still building things out from what I can see.


----------



## Will Kent (Mar 24, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What number did you call... as they still say it is not available to me... (as of about 2 weeks ago)
> 
> 10mb for $40, would be a $20 savings and a 4mb increase.


I called the normal support number for my landline account 1 800 288 2020. I orginally called to shut off landline phone and switch to some type of dsl. Was suprised to hear uverse was available. Haven't seen any comercials, flyers etc. Even though they did try to get me to buy the TV service they never said it was a requirement for high speed internet. Only caveat was that I had to shut off my current dsl (earthlink) for 10 days before I could sign-up. Its killing me to wait another 2 weeks but I'll survive with my using my cell phone as a modem. There was also an installation fee of $95 but no other catches.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

well... i did find a list of current locations... don't remember seeing this last time i was on the site... oh well though, no love for memphis 

https://uma.att.com/general/46-AMSS-X-X-IFRAME.html


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

when the guy from at&t did my dsl instal several months back, i remember him saying something about a 10-12 mbps service that could be coming to memphis soon... and he said it was over copper... wonder if there's any truth to that...


----------



## mitchd (Feb 24, 2003)

Uverse still uses copper, so it could be true. They're just using a higher bitrate ADSL standard between a VRAD in your neighborhood and equipment in your home. I think the total connection is something like 30-40ish mbps, some for data, the rest for video.

I haven't followed it too closely, so double check anything I say. They said early on that there would be no chance of opting out of the video services and using the entire connection for data, so I stopped paying attention.

I have some horrible reviews, though. One thing that would probably hurt readers here pretty bad is that it can only support one (heavily compressed) HD feed.

The uverse forums over at dslreports is probably a great place for info: link


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks for the info & link mitchd!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

dslreports also has a cool map feature to see where U-Verse or Fios is currently up and where it will be installed.

http://www.dslreports.com/gmaps/uverse


----------

